
Ray tracing has failed to deliver on its promise - Akababa
https://www.pcgamer.com/au/ray-tracing-has-failed-to-deliver-on-its-promise/
======
pixelpoet
That's like going back to when Terminal Velocity had just been released for
the S3 Virge (which just barely managed to do bilinear filtering at 640x480 at
15fps) and saying welp, this sucks, show's over boys, hardware accelerated
rendering has failed.

~~~
ericbarrett
I had forgotten about that trash board. Games of the time (Descent, etc.)
looked better AND ran faster using only CPU. My first 3dfx Voodoo was a
revelation.

------
afrcnc
Or GPUs haven't been powerful enough to support it properly for ages

------
karmakaze
TL;DR

> Even here though, I didn't feel like ray tracing was actually doing much to
> improve, or even change, gameplay.

Why would eyecandy be expected to change gameplay?

